# HOW MANY DAYS UNTIL...



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

With our resent celebration of our 20,000 LJ member it got me thinking about what if we celebrated or had a count down for any number of things ,say things like: only 2600 days give or take until I'm 70 years old or a common one ,only 154 days till Christmas or 18 hours 23 minutes until breakfast Or how about a celebration for my new tooth brush being put into service, ya hoo. I'm sure you will have a countdown or subject that you might include.
This is not meant to belittle our milestones on Ljs just to have fun.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

9 mo 11 days 11hrs and 55 min till next time I get to have a date with my wife. just kidding ….....you'r right I do feel better…........................Schloemoe


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I knew it was only a matter of time before someone started a conversation like this!! ~ LOL


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

2 weeks to a good friend's wedding, around 4 weeks until LJ 1 year anniversary, a little less than 5 weeks till wife and my 2nd anniversary, and 554 days until I'm 30 lol.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

11 years/3 months/7 days/9 hours since I've had a cigarette. 32 yr/3pack a day smoker. Now if I do some math over 3.00 per pk when I quit so lets say 10.00 per day 30 days per month that's 300.oo per month times 12 is 3600.00 per year times 11 equals 39,600 plus 3×300 equals 900.00 plus 10×7 = 70.oo … that's over $40,000 and they are over $5.00 per pack now! 
That's how I can afford anything I want for my shop. Think about it.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

How about celebrate how many boring pens or basic cutting boards were submitted in the projects. 
Does the computer have a way to weed out the unactive members? 
Are we cheating? 
I think some members think this is a guest book and they sign in once never to be seen again. LOL


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Three days until my son's wedding!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

-3 hours till I got my AC back after 5 days of 90 degrees.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not count


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It wont be long and I will be celebrating the 61st anniversary of my first birthday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Count down about 15 minutes and i'll be in bed:-0


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

10 days till I finish moving. 15 days til new shop will be ready cross fingers.


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

1 month exactly until my little sis's wedding! The future brother in-law and myself have been working feverishly every chance we get to construct enough rustic benches to seat apprx. 75 behinds for the outdoor country wedding. It has been a joy collaborating ideas and creating what I hope is rather unique furniture mostly out of natural edged leftover slabs from my sawmill. I look forward to posting pictures and getting your opinions once they are all completed. 
Back to the original subject… I just glanced down to the clock and realized I must make a correction. It is now 1 day short of exactly 1 month until my little sis's wedding! Better get to work!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

3 hours before I can get into the workshop.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

another 5 minutes on here, then into the shop


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i hour till my water heater gets hot ,
the pilot blew out while the rain storms have been passing thru .

then i have 4 hours 18 minutes and 38 seconds ,
until i finish my rain water system for now .

(give or take a week ) ?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

2 hours and 10 minutes until the next Detroit Tigers baseball game. I watch almost every one.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

24 hours and 41 minutes until this weekend starts. All I know about when it ends is it will be too soon.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

12 years 7 months 22 days and 23 hr. since I ve had a cigarette .how come I don't have any money to what I want?.................................Schloemoe


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Jim. I think we shuld have a poll for the date when we hit 21,000 LJ's This is truly an amazing site.

I think they should have a news story about 20,000 LJ's on Good Morining America when they have a slow news day instead of some of the lame things they get to fill in for "news". LJ's is just a great site and 20,000 of us know it. The millions of others should be told!!!!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jim How about October 14th 2010


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

When I was a kid I usually made the countdown to the end :-( of my holidays: -4 days, -3days, -2 days, -1 day, -20 hours, -10 hours, -5 hours…

There is often a scene before my eyes now: my mom chasing after me with a broom, trying to hit me and shouting "Antonio, you always wait the last minute of the last hour of the last day for doing your homework!". Now, 35-40 years later, I tend to avoid any countdown, and when my devil tempts me, I recall the broom of my mom


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

5 months 1 day till my 14th wedding anniversary. 29 yrs 5 months until I can retire. 6 yrs 9 months until my baby girl is 18 and on her way to some big university. 29 years 6 months before she can date!!!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

13 hours and 30 minutes till I go back to work. Been off work for the past 6 weeks. Don't want to do it but I have to.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

2 hours before i post a new project


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

As of today 26 July 2010

1 day to close my blog on 7 rush boxes.
..... never know if I could complete the Armoire.
Counting the coming Saturday to start a new project 2 night stands.
4 days to stop thinking about the about fluidity contest.
and finally… counting that this is the first and only comment for this forum… it is stressfull to set targets and counting it backwards…. 
5 saturdays = 1 month - 1(not always exact) 
365 days in a year - (+1 in every 4th year)
52 weeks in a year - (but there is a remainder difference 365/7 or 366/7)

anyway… who made the calendar complicated with those fractions… could it be Americans because they have 8/4, 7/16…3/32 and many at least they are exact when it comes to a whole 1 2 3 4….. lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They did it to confuse us )


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Just 3 more months until I get a new table saw.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*I think 7/5ths of people truely don't understand fractions*... or math.

11 more months and I will have been married 34 years (to an amazing woman).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably about a day until I hit 6,000 posts.

jusfinie, I think you are right, 140% just don't get it:-(


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

count me as one of the 7/5ths jusfine. I have trouble with how many 1s are in 2. 
35 years until I can retire (at least thats what the letter on the table says)


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

23 Hours, 56 Minutes, 4.099 Seconds and Another Day Starts.

365 Days, 6 Hours, 9 Minutes, 9.504 Seconds and Another Year Starts.

Except every Fourth Year for Guys like me who were Born on February 29th. What happens to those Numbers in those Years is beyond me EXCEPT….. I Get A Birthday!! YEA!!

So. that means I don't get another Birthday until 2012. POOP!

The Year has to be Divisible by 4 to be a Leap Year. 2012 Divided by 4 is 53 and I have no idea if there is any signifigance to the Number 53. Other than it's Preceded by 52 and comes shortly before 54 and if you add those three numbers together you get 169. AHHHHH! Now I Understand. 


Hey. Rick! ....... WHAT!!!! Read the Sign Below. WHY!? Just do it Dipstick! Fine…..


OH! Really??? Well! I'm the Only one Around here that knows what "The Mark Of The Beast 666" REALLY Means. You Dumb Ass!!


----------

